# Fahaka chilling



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Sorry for the dirty glass, I wanted to grab the shot before he moved out of the stump.
He's about 5-6" living large in a 120xt (60x18x27) This is after 2 medium shrimp.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he is cool lookin


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

chillaxing haha werd!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice Fahaka


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one SWEET looking fahaka....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what the fak is that fahaka doing? lol, just playing. what a cute puff, all fat and happy.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like the colors on him,great looking puffer


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

fahakas are the sh*t man. would love to have one, but no tanks. i like his colors


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Genin said:


> what the fak is that fahaka doing? lol, just playing. what a cute puff, all fat and happy.
> [snapback]1179382[/snapback]​


lol, he got so fat he just cruised into the hole in the stump and that was it. he didn't want to move. Oh yeah, his name is "Mother"


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

hahaha thats so awsom, i kno what u mean tho mien does that 2, jsut eats like a etheopian in a smorgasbord and then sits and digests till he can start swimmign the fat off hahaha. there funny, hes a cute one u ahve there 2, hes probuly a beast tho


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

wow, he got colorfull and big..


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

cool pic,s like your drift wood


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

how much caused for that size?


----------

